# JHo's Ankle...



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Any official word on JHo's ankle? 

I wasn't able to catch any postgame last night. All I know is he rolled his right ankle in the first half and never returned.


----------



## Mavs#1 (May 20, 2006)

Walked out on crutches last night after the game. Cold Pizza is reporting Josh is doubtful for game 2. This cant be good seeing all the trouble hes had all year.


"Josh Howard, the team's third-leading scorer, was walking to his car on crutches. Howard, a major piece to the offense, played only six minutes in Wednesday night's 121-118 Game 1 loss to the Suns. Howard, a 6-7 small forward, left with 6:01 to play in the opening quarter with a severely sprained right ankle." Dallas Morning News 

"(Josh) Howard injured the ankle on an awkward landing after a drive to the basket. X-rays on his ankle were negative. An MRI exam is scheduled for today. When asked about his status for Game 2 on Friday, he said, "I don't know." Howard said the crutches were more than a precaution." Dallas Morning News


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

I want Josh back, but I'm comfortable with Marquis taking his spot in this series after Avery makes his adjustments.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

That sucks. Even though it helps my team, I never like seeing players get hurt. Especially really good ones. I'm hoping he gets back.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Mavs' Howard listed as day-to-day*

12:59 PM CDT on Thursday, May 25, 2006

From Staff Reports

An MRI on Mavericks forward Josh Howard's severely sprained right ankle Thursday revealed a bruise and he is listed as day-to-day. Howard suffered the ankle injury early in the first quarter of the Suns' 121-118 Game 1 victory Wednesday in the Western Conference Finals. He did not return.

After the game, Howard, the team's third-leading scorer, was walking to his car on crutches. It was the same ankle Howard sprained early this season, when he missed 10 games. When asked after the game about his status for Game 2 on Friday, he said, "I don't know." Howard said the crutches were more than a precaution. "It hurts pretty bad," he said. Howard is an athletic scorer and defender whom the Mavericks need to guard several Suns players. Tim Thomas, Shawn Marion and Boris Diaw, all versatile players who can score from the outside and drive to the basket, were going to draw Howard's attention Wednesday.

Howard, who averaged 16.4 points in the first two playoff series, presents an offensive matchup problem for opponents. He can score outside and take defenders to the basket. He scored six points on 3-of-4 shooting from the field before leaving with the injury.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

How in the world did he land or who did he step on? Dirk and Richard Jefferson had ankle injuries in the last round but came back in the next game. What in the world happened to him?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Why cant we ever has a series against Phoenix without one player being hurt. I hope he will be able to play.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

It's day-day, it could be worse and i really want to see Marquis Daniels step up. Get him more involved in the game, i really doubt Diaw or Thomas can defend him.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> It's day-day, it could be worse and i really want to see Marquis Daniels step up. Get him more involved in the game, i really doubt Diaw or Thomas can defend him.


Me too. I've been a really huge Marquis fan but he seems like he's regressed since the beginning of the season (before Kurt tried to decapitate him). I fear he's gonna be shipped out in the off season


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Somebody on dallas-mavs said that Josh is a game time decision. Seems like it's like the Richard Jefferson deal.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Even if Marquis Daniels steps up, we still need Josh Howard for rebounding. +10 is not good enough, it was emberrassing.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Everyone makes Phoenix out to be helpless on the boards. We're not as bad as everyone thinks. Certainly we can't board like you guys, but during the regular season (When we had Marion and Kurt) we were a decent team on the boards. Marion averages around 12 by himself.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

t1no said:


> Even if Marquis Daniels steps up, we still need Josh Howard for rebounding. +10 is not good enough, it was emberrassing.


It's not so much that being +10 was bad, more that giving up that many offensive rebounds to a bad rebounding team like Phoenix is inexcusable.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Team rebounding numbers for the regular season:

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="605"><tbody><tr><td colspan="22" class="theHeader1a" align="left" valign="top">eam Defensive Statistics for 2005-2006</td></tr><tr><td colspan="1" class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="10"> </td><td colspan="1" class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="15"> </td><td colspan="1" class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="15"> </td><td colspan="4" class="theHeader1" align="center" valign="top">RPG</td><td colspan="2" class="theHeader1" align="center" valign="top"> </td><td colspan="4" class="theHeader1" align="center" valign="top">BPG</td><td colspan="2" class="theHeader1" align="center" valign="top"> </td><td colspan="4" class="theHeader1" align="center" valign="top">SPG</td><td colspan="2" class="theHeader1" align="center" valign="top"> </td></tr><tr><td class="theHeader1" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="20"> </td><td class="theHeader1" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="35">TEAM</td><td class="theHeader1" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top" width="15">GAMES</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="1">







</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">HME</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="1">







</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">OPP</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="1">







</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">DIFF</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="1">







</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">HME</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="1">







</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">OPP</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="1">







</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">DIFF</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="1">







</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">HME</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="1">







</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">OPP</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" valign="top" width="1">







</td><td class="theHeader2" align="center" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">DIFF</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">1
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> Miami
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">43.08
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">38.84
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+4.24 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.39 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.63 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.75 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.36 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.46 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">2
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Utah
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">42.08
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">37.90
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+4.18 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.00 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.64 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.35 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.39 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">8.08 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.69 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">3
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> Dallas
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">42.20
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">38.34
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+3.86 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.95 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.87 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.07 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.23 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.53 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.69 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">4
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Cleveland
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">42.31
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">39.36
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+2.95 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.78 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.35 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.42 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.91 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.58 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.33 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">5
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> L.A. Clippers
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">43.07
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.12
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+2.95 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.13 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.32 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.80 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.51 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.95 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.43 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">6
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> New York
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.39
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">38.57
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+2.81 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.30 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.32 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-2.02 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.76 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">8.22 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.45 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">7
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> L.A. Lakers
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">42.17
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.14
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+2.02 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.26 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.31 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.04 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.65 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.53 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.12 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">8
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Orlando
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.17
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">38.41
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.75 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.41 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.70 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.29 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.48 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.50 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.01 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">9
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> San Antonio
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.45
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.28
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.17 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.69 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.18 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.51 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.62 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.30 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.68 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">10
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Chicago
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">42.78
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.73
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.04 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.20 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.12 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.91 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.19 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.45 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.25 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">11
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> Indiana
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">42.15
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.26
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.89 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.98 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.86 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.12 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.29 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">8.06 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.76 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">12
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Milwaukee
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.18
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.32
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.85 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.29 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.04 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.75 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.28 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.39 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.11 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">13
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> Houston
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.63
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.86
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.76 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.90 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.54 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.64 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.17 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.09 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.07 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">14
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Atlanta
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.25
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.43
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.18 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.80 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.14 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.34 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.15 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.28 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.12 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">15
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> New Jersey
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.98
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.29
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.30 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.39 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.01 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.62 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.80 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.18 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.37 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">16
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Detroit
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.51
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.85
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.34 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.97 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.47 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+2.50 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.07 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.86 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.20 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">17
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> Boston
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">39.57
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">39.98
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.41 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.14 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.92 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.21 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.04 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">8.39 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.34 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">18
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Denver
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.32
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.87
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.54 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.64 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.31 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.32 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">8.51 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.14 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.36 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">19
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> NO/Okla. City
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.20
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.95
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.74 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.79 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.26 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.47 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.45 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.42 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.02 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">20
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Washington
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.20
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.96
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.75 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.13 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.15 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.02 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">8.02 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.54 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.47 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">21
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> Seattle
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">39.58
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.47
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.89 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.73 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.86 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.13 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.58 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.29 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.29 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">22
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Memphis
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">39.18
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.62
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.43 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.39 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.56 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.17 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.31 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.28 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.03 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">23
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> Sacramento
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.54
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">42.14
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.59 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.64 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.91 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.26 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.41 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">8.00 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.58 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">24
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Minnesota
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">39.42
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.28
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.85 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.74 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.56 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.18 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.81 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.57 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.24 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">25
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> Golden State
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">42.25
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">44.47
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-2.22 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.35 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.98 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.63 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.36 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.02 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.34 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">26
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Philadelphia
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">40.22
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">42.76
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-2.54 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.92 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.70 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.22 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.93 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.68 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.25 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">27
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> Toronto
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">38.47
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.14
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-2.67 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.31 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.37 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.06 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.45 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.31 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.13 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">28
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Phoenix
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">41.80
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">45.89
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-4.08 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.02 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">3.43 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+1.58 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.69 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.20 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.51 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top">29
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="top"> Charlotte
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">39.75
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">43.98
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#c4ccdc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-4.23 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.31 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.37 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-1.06 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">10.02
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.03 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#ffffff" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+2.98 
</td></tr><tr><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top">30
</td><td align="left" bgcolor="#cccccc" valign="top"> Portland
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">82 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">37.67
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">42.36
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#8c9bba" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-4.69 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">5.30 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">4.91 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">+0.39 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">6.45 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">7.22 
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#000000" valign="top" width="1">
</td><td align="center" bgcolor="#cccccc" nowrap="nowrap" valign="top">-0.76 
</td></tr></tbody></table>









Look at the #3 differential, then look at the #28 differential.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Wouldn't Raja be his man anyway? I guess in a way that worked out...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wish it would have been KVH who rolled his ankle. What a liability.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

Losing J-Ho > losing Raja


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

By the way, check out this garbage:

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12975042/



> While Johnson dismissed questions about Bell’s absence, D’Antoni kind of liked the idea of Howard being hurt.“That helps,” he said. “If (Dirk) Nowitzki would get sick, that’d be even better.”



What a great sport, huh?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Yeah, I read that yesterday. 

What a tool. Injuries are never the way you want a series to be won or lost.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

just heard the news, jho is playing tonight!


----------



## Mavs#1 (May 20, 2006)

Josh has no braces (teeth) and better yet no limp.



GO MAVS


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

hmmm the injury...seems to have helped hahahaha 

nah my dude played great tonight with that red, white & blue mouthpiece.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

He did look weird every time I saw him with the mouth piece and no braces.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow. D'Antoni's an @$$hole.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Great Job Josh.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Wish it would have been KVH who rolled his ankle. What a liability.


at least he takes away fouls from our important players.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

I just read that little quote from D'antoni. What an arrogant coach he is. He has made some crazy comments the last few years for some odd reason. Including saying, all we have to do is win the 2 home games and we'll be fine.


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah after the game he was holding his ankle but told the news reproter he would be ok lets hope Jho's ankle heals fast for the next 4 games :biggrin: GO MAVS


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If he plays this good when he's injured lets punch him a few times before a game so he plays like this all the time :laugh:


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

Dirk should have jacked Tim Thomas right in the eye


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Gambino said:


> I just read that little quote from D'antoni. What an arrogant coach he is. He has made some crazy comments the last few years for some odd reason. Including saying, all we have to do is win the 2 home games and we'll be fine.


What did he say that was so wrong? He never said he was glad it happened; or hoped it Josh would be out for several games. He was honest, the Mavericks without Howard are much easier to beat. do you want D'Antoni to say how sorry he feels that the Mavs might not have Howard when he wasn't going to have Amare, Kurt or Raja in the game? Take a step back from being a Mavericks fan and read the article. 

I've never heard anyone say anything bad about D'Antoni he seems like a good guy. I think this is just a case of some fans taking this out of context.


----------

